# Probleme mit Aktualität bei JBOSS



## Oskar (19. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze JBOSS 4.0 und zum Entwicklen Eclipse 3.0 mit Lomboz Plugin.
Ich habe ein Servlet [a] welches mir eine gewisse Logik zur Verfügung stellt und über doGet aufgerufen wird (könnte man auch in ein Session EJB verpacken, will ich aber nicht). a wird von einer JSP Seite * mit einem Formular aufgerufen und mit Daten versorgt.

Soweit so gut.
Wenn ich jetzt im Eclipse eine Änderung an dem Servlet b vornehme und mit Lomboz auf die Engine deploye, finde ich dort auch in allen Verzeichnissen die aktuelle Version der Dateien. 
 :?: Wenn ich nun aber die Seite a aufrufe und diese nach wählen des Buttons das Servlet startet wird immernoch die alte Version ausgeführt.

Im IE habe ich schon auf Laden bei jedem Besuch der Seite gestellt, da kann es eigentlich auch nichts mehr mit dem Cache sein.

Gibt es irgendwo im JBOSS eine Einstellung zum Thema lade immer aktuelle Datei oder ist der Haken ganz wo anders? Ich kann es mir nicht erklären und ich habe auch keine Lust jedesmal die Engine runterzufahren, die Dateien zu löschen und neu zu deployen (dann funktioniert es nämlich).

Danke im Voraus
Oskar*


----------



## foobar (20. Nov 2004)

Wie deployest du denn jetzt deine Anwendung? Löschst du das alte Ear auch vor dem deployen bzw. überschreibst du es?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Nov 2004)

das geht so nicht, du musst immer eine gewisse Zeit warten bis der Scanner vom JBOSS wieder mal nach geänderten Dateien sucht und diese dann auch wieder redeployed



> Gibt es irgendwo im JBOSS eine Einstellung zum Thema lade immer aktuelle Datei


Nein, sowas kanns gar nicht geben - denk mal an die Classloader 

in $JBOSS_HOME/server/deinserver/conf/jboss-service.xml kannst du die Zeit bis zum Neuscan beinflussen

      <attribute name="ScanPeriod">5000</attribute>

Das andere ist natürlich der Tomcat, dieser sucht möglicherweise NICHT nach geänderten Servlet-Klassen und muss ebenfalls konfiguriert werden...

/jboss-4.0.0/server/default/deploy/jbossweb-tomcat50.sar/server.xml


----------



## Oskar (21. Nov 2004)

Tach zusammen.

Danke für die Tipps werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.



> Wie deployest du denn jetzt deine Anwendung? Löschst du das alte Ear auch vor dem deployen bzw. überschreibst du es?



Ich nutzer einfach die Funktion aus dem Lomboz Plugin. Der ersetzt das war- File in <server>/deploy und legt im Ordner <server>/temp/deploy eine neue Datei an ohne die alte Datei zu löschen. Ich bekomme auch in der Console immer den hinweis, dass das File nicht gelöscht wurde.



> in $JBOSS_HOME/server/deinserver/conf/jboss-service.xml kannst du die Zeit bis zum Neuscan beinflussen
> 
> <attribute name="ScanPeriod">5000</attribute>
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, sowas habe ich auch gemeint mit der Frage zum Laden der aktuellen Version.
Warum eigentlich keine Echtzeit Anwendung. Ich finde das hätte Potential   

So far
Oskar


----------



## Oskar (21. Nov 2004)

Tach nochmal zusammen.

Jetzt funktionierts. Für alle dies interessiert:

Ich hatte vorher alle Module (die Dinger die man bei Lomboz deployed) in einem Projekt liegen. Und da hat er irgendwie immer für jedes Module alle Klassen der andern Module mit deployed, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Ich habe jetzt pro Projekt nur ein Modul, folglich gibt es jetzt ein paar Projekte mehr  :bloed: .Und jetzt funktioniert es. Ich weiss es sollte auch irgendwie anders gehen (vielleicht finde ich es ja noch mal in einer Doku :### ) aber mir reicht diese Lösung erstmal.

So far...
Oskar


----------

